# Not sure what is going on (suggestions welcome)



## effaney (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi all. I am new to this board, looking for some answers and support. I am 39 years old, and have been typically "healthy" all my life. I have had a difficult time losing weight, determined to not welcome 40 being overweight, I went to a weight loss clinic. I saw a Dr. there, they put me on Phentermine and did lab work. I lost 10 pounds in a month, then got lab work back stating my TSH was <.01 to see my physician, so I did. I stopped the phentermine. She did more blood work, still TSH was .01. The 3rd round of blood work came back TSH .01 but T3 and T4 were normal range. Ultrasound did 3 days ago gave normal results. My sister has Graves Disease. My symptoms are: hot flashes(really really hot flashes), heart paliptations, fatigue, resistant to losing weight (I exercise 2X a day and eat healthy) I also do not tolerate the cold very well, and my basal body temp stays right at 97. I go back to my Dr. Friday. I am wondering if I should request further testing, what I should ask that they look for.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

effaney said:


> Hi all. I am new to this board, looking for some answers and support. I am 39 years old, and have been typically "healthy" all my life. I have had a difficult time losing weight, determined to not welcome 40 being overweight, I went to a weight loss clinic. I saw a Dr. there, they put me on Phentermine and did lab work. I lost 10 pounds in a month, then got lab work back stating my TSH was <.01 to see my physician, so I did. I stopped the phentermine. She did more blood work, still TSH was .01. The 3rd round of blood work came back TSH .01 but T3 and T4 were normal range. Ultrasound did 3 days ago gave normal results. My sister has Graves Disease. My symptoms are: hot flashes(really really hot flashes), heart paliptations, fatigue, resistant to losing weight (I exercise 2X a day and eat healthy) I also do not tolerate the cold very well, and my basal body temp stays right at 97. I go back to my Dr. Friday. I am wondering if I should request further testing, what I should ask that they look for.


It sure sounds hyperthyroid.

Here are some test suggestions and information to you.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

The above should put you on the right track and somewhere along the line RAIU (radioactive uptake scan) would be good to get rate of uptake and to have a look for anything suggestive of cancer.

Myself and many others have in fact gained weight with hyper. Go figure. I would not have ever believed it if it did not happen to me.

If you are hyper as per testing, beta-blocker would be good as many of us have damaged hearts from untreated hyper.

"If" you get any more tests and you wish for us to have a look, please include the ranges with the results as different labs use different ranges.









Thanks for hopping by!


----------

